# X Factor USA



## Don Nguyen (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone else get annoyed by a lot of the things that go on during the show?

The direction the judges take are very questionable, expecially Brittney and Demi (urgghh...). Rather than trying to change all the contestants into cookie-cutter, jack of all trade "entertainers", why not just cultivate what they're good at? Nobody usually becomes a memorable artist being a little good at everything - they're known for being exceptional at what they really specialize in. The ones who are top ranking right now are the people who haven't changed.

Brittney and Demi practically never have anything substantial to say. Simon and LA should have switched groups. The audience should shut up during performances.

One thing in particular was Lauren Jauregui, who did absolutely fantastic in the audition and bootcamp - then got BOOTED?? Good thing they brought her back, but she's being held back by being stuck in a group. She was _spot on_ in all her performances, got little coverage, and is now on the side lines, when she's a stronger performer than most of the other contestants? She would probably be top ranking if she maintained a solo position.

Her audition: [video=youtube;xUEG5MZvjAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUEG5MZvjAw[/video]

Aggravating show, but it's sadly addicting. UK version of this show and similar are much better in my opinion. I just like to ramble. Out!


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Us version is lame.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 19, 2012)

Find me anyone in this thread that sings like people on that show:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5651-Music-that-makes-you-feel-good

Those shows(and all the judges, 98% of the contestants) suck. It's got nothing to do with reality, talent, television, or music.


----------



## Xuster (Nov 19, 2012)

I prefer 'The Voice' =)


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 19, 2012)

I prefer masturbation.

http://www.baldingblog.com/2006/01/03/masturbation-and-hair-loss/

Something for the youngsters.


----------



## Birnando (Nov 20, 2012)

Life is basically way to short to spend on watching brain-dead "entertainment" like that.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I really shouldn't make too much of a deal out of it, because I really don't care that much. 

Sometimes I just need a brain dead activity after a week of studies, and it happens to air when I finish the week.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 20, 2012)

I feel like US versions of tv shows are always over exaggerated and lame.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh I feel you, Don. I play board games. I watch Kitchen Nightmares. I subscribe to Youtube standup videos.


----------

